# It's Baa-a-ck!!



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/EDDY-MERCKX-Str...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

It's actually a size 56 the way Merckx measures its frames. Good thing it's not a 57 or 58, or I would be tempted to bid on it. And I really cannot afford another bike right now.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

It's my size and its purty, tarwheel, I was glad to see it go the first time but now its taunting me again..Don't need it, have two Merckx's to build already but.....

b21


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Barry,

I am going to use post #4,000 to point out that I think that bike would look stunning in the Arizona sun.

I have been looking at it my-own-self but I too big for me. Besides I have my beady little eyes on something else, something special.

BTW - where is that Corsa Extra of yours?? No pictures as yet..........


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*I will try to post some this weekend*



toomanybikes said:


> Barry,
> 
> I am going to use post #4,000 to point out that I think that bike would look stunning in the Arizona sun.
> 
> ...


first priority is a Fierte build for my neighbor, but the Merckx may get some attention too

b21


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wow*

that reminds of my Pearl white Merckx minus the Faema color panels...I agree with TMB, I think that would look awesome in the arizona sun......it's obviously talking to you...besides...you're a bike down now....:thumbsup:


----------



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

Please tell me what ya know!! Second time on ebay? What's up with that??

It's going to be looking fine climbing the winding roads of the Wasatch Mountain Range here in Utah.

In other words...SHE'S MINE 

So I can't find much on the Strada. What are they like? I'm planning to set her up with a NOS pre-carbon Chorus Ergo grouppo and Nucleon wheelset.

This has been an awesome weekend. Two days, two ebay scores. This one and a Kelme TSX. :yesnod: 

Cheers,

Ron


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Great score! Post some photos when you get it built.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Congrats Miles, glad to see it stay in the "family". You're lucky it was past my bedtime, LOL!!!!

B21


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Damn! I got busy outside and didn't see a Kelme TSX - DAMN!

Congrats though.

I know what BArry is referring to - either this frame or another like it was on eBAy from the same seller a couple of months ago.

I think it may have gone without bids.

Anyway - congrats on this - lovely bike.


----------



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

Wow do I feel lucky.:thumbsup:

I noticed the Strada listing the day it came online and quickly made my mind to go for it. Much to my dismay the auction was featured over on the Road Biking Forum @ Bikeforums, as the subject of a thread unfortunately named "Now *This* a frame!" that's been viewed over 2,500 times in the last 6 days. I tried to leave a discouraging word without being dishonest but how could I really talk it down? I'm just amazed that I took it for less than $600. I hear the first time it was listed (failed transaction?) that it went for more. Does anyone have the first auction ID number?

I wasn't sure that I'd become a Merckx owner with the open to all Strada bid fest, so I jumped all over a Kelme Team TSX with full 8spd Chorus Ergo listed by the original owner with a Buy-It-Now option of $900 including pedals, saddle and cages. A little high perhaps but I'll need something to ride while I'm piecing the Strada together  and I'm taking my only other road bike down for the parts.

The Strada is a 56, the TSX is a 57 and I'm not sure which size I'll like best. My gut feeling is that the Kelme TSX may have me a bit stretched out. We'll see.

TMB: The Kelme TSX didn't show up on most radar screens because I came upon it an hour after it was listed and pulled the trigger. Making the TSX sweeter; the pedals and saddle it was listed with are what I've been using since the mid point of my racing years.

I'll post some photos when they arrive and again when the Strada is built up with pre-carbon Chorus Ergo 10.


Cheers


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Miles2go said:


> ...
> 
> I'll post some photos when they arrive and again when the Strada is built up with pre-carbon Chorus Ergo 10.
> 
> ...


It would be nice if Campagnolo realized how many people really would prefer the pre-carbon stuff. Pre-carbon NOS 10 speed shifters would easily bring more than the carbon ones on eBay.


----------



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

I thought this thread would do well to have a photo included from the listing. 

I've emailed Gita to see what they say regarding the year the frame was built. Mid-90s is my guess.

This will be the first Merckx frameset I've built up. Can I ask the pros here to pass on bottom bracket and headset requirement specifics? Any good sources for Chorus headsets and chorus square taper BBs?


Cheers,

Ron
Wasatch Mountain Range, Utah
www.ubts.org
www.fullyloadedtouring.com


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*It's still purty......with this and the Kelme*



Miles2go said:


> I thought this thread would do well to have a photo included from the listing.
> 
> I've emailed Gita to see what they say regarding the year the frame was built. Mid-90s is my guess.
> 
> ...


you have had a good year this week:thumbsup: 
EBAY certainly works for me, Cambriabikes (also on EBAY), but the best source for Campy is, apparently, Toomanybike's garage.....
Not HandsomeRob tho, as I have cleaned him out of his spare Campy stuff 
The bottom bracket is standard Italian thread--don't remember the fork you have but its likely 1" threaded italian. Older Campy headsets are harder to find, but they come up on EBAY too....I am sure the other guys like TMB can help much more....

b21

b21


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Miles2go said:


> I thought this thread would do well to have a photo included from the listing.
> 
> I've emailed Gita to see what they say regarding the year the frame was built. Mid-90s is my guess.
> 
> ...


Ron,

it will be a Italian thread bottom bracket, I like those.

I still use the loose ball adjustable cup bottom brackets ( even with 10 speed stuff) - I prefer them.

If you wanted to go that way, there's lots on ebay and I may even have one or two kicking around.

Headsets - again you can get them on ebay or buy a nice Record ( the new ones - nice looking locknut) threaded headset for it.

I have a Nuovo Record headset that could be persuaded to fly south but you'd be better off to go with a new Record one.

My guess - late '80's.

Congrats again.


----------



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. A couple more weeks before I have her. 

I didn't know Campy was still making 1" Treadless HSs. Thanks for passing that along and that's what I'll look into. Good source at a reasonable price??? Perhaps they're making them in Chorus as well. While I've had C-Record (back when it was new  ) and Record, my fave setup has long been Chorus with Record level wheels. 

I'm off for 3 days to go though the LAB's BikeEd Instructor course. I've gotta spend the next hour deciding which bike to take and hit the road. :idea: 

Tailwinds


----------



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: * :thumbsup: * :thumbsup: 

Wow, this was quite a steal! The USPS folks had a nice big (and a bit battered) box for me this evening. The seemingly low $55 I paid for shipping got her to me in one piece all the way from Ameide. 

Sometimes photos make things look better than they are. In this case, you have to see it to really appreciate it. When I get her built up I'll post some daylight shots.






































:9:


----------



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

Just adding a couple of better photos, while I wait to hear back from the LBSs about them finding a new Italian threaded Campy HS for me.

I swear this is one crazy beautiful frameset. As far as I can tell it really hasn't been ridden in the last 17 years. Hang it on the wall as a masterful work of art...or ride the heck out of it. I'm torn. :mad2:


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Build it and ride the heck out of it, that is one gorgeous frame!! I may have a nice cinelli quill stem for you if you are looking for one.

b21

I got an italian HS on EBAY, they do come up every now and then.....


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Miles2go said:


> Just adding a couple of better photos, while I wait to hear back from the LBSs about them finding a new Italian threaded Campy HS for me.
> 
> I swear this is one crazy beautiful frameset. As far as I can tell it really hasn't been ridden in the last 17 years. Hang it on the wall as a masterful work of art...or ride the heck out of it. I'm torn. :mad2:


here

https://www.lickbike.com/productpage.aspx?PART_NUM_SUB='1015-00'


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Miles2go said:


> Just adding a couple of better photos, while I wait to hear back from the LBSs about them finding a new Italian threaded Campy HS for me.
> 
> I swear this is one crazy beautiful frameset. As far as I can tell it really hasn't been ridden in the last 17 years. Hang it on the wall as a masterful work of art...or ride the heck out of it. I'm torn. :mad2:



or here,

https://www.branfordbike.com/cgi-bi...ispage=headset/head01.html&ORDER_ID=159114564


----------



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

Thanks a bunch, but Branford's is ISO and the Chorus is "OUT OF STOCK" at Lickton's. I've talked to, emailed or at least visited the online stock of Excelsports, Colorado Cyclist, Chicagoland, Lickton's, Branford Bike, ProBikeKit, Performance, Rose Versand and a handfull of others. ISO is easy to find, Italian treaded is a thing of the past unless there's a stash somewhere I've missed. If you find a 1" threaded Campy HS online that doesn't specify the treading, you can bet that at this stage in the game, it's an ISO headset. I'm still working some angles in the local area and keeping my eyes open. If it comes down to it I'll just go and ISO unit but I'm checking all the angles first.

Cheers,


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

Miles2go said:


> Thanks a bunch, but Branford's is ISO and the Chorus is "OUT OF STOCK" at Lickton's. I've talked to, emailed or at least visited the online stock of Excelsports, Colorado Cyclist, Chicagoland, Lickton's, Branford Bike, ProBikeKit, Performance, Rose Versand and a handfull of others. ISO is easy to find, Italian treaded is a thing of the past unless there's a stash somewhere I've missed. If you find a 1" threaded Campy HS online that doesn't specify the treading, you can bet that at this stage in the game, it's an ISO headset. I'm still working some angles in the local area and keeping my eyes open. If it comes down to it I'll just go and ISO unit but I'm checking all the angles first.
> 
> Cheers,


I always use the English or ISO thread. It is the same threads per inch as Italian with the only difference being thread pitch. Use plenty of grease and thread it on gently for the first time. 

It will work fine.


----------



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

OK TMB, I hadn't heard any Merckx owners say that yet so now I feel better if and when I go that route.

Before I installed my BB into this frame I took a slew of images, all of which I haven't screened. I just saw this one and if you like this frame you should love this shot. :thumbsup: 










Pro strobe fired at the ceiling brings out the strawberry in the lettering. The light red in the lettering doesn't pop that brightly indoors without the strobe but perhaps it will in full sunlight. For a larger more impressive version go here: https://www.pbase.com/canyonlands/image/79444237 ****EDIT: I've updated that link to take you to a larger than life, "knock your socks off" 1600 x 948 pixel crop that puts this frame right in front of you.  **** 

Thanks again and have a great holiday weekend.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

English or ISO threading is 24x1.375

Italian is 24 x 1.378

Really this is the same thing. The general rule is that if you change, don't go back.

So if you put an English threaded Headset on, it will work fine, but when (if) you ever replace the headset, replace it with another English threaded one, not Italian. I don't think that will be an issue - so you are good to go with English threading.



Miles2go said:


> OK TMB, I hadn't heard any Merckx owners say that yet so now I feel better if and when I go that route.
> 
> Before I installed my BB into this frame I took a slew of images, all of which I haven't screened. I just saw this one and if you like this frame you should love this shot. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

I'd read that on Sheldon's site but came away thinking folks were still selling Italian threaded Campy HSs. I guess if this were not the case, Campagnolo would still be making theirs with Italian threads. Of course I could go with a Chris King but it just wouldn't look right. There also was a NOS Superbe Pro HS with Italian threads on ebay today with a BIN option long enough for me to consider and pass on it, before someone else snagged it: 
Item 320118745655

Cheers,


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

Miles2go said:


> I'd read that on Sheldon's site but came away thinking folks were still selling Italian threaded Campy HSs. I guess if this were not the case, Campagnolo would still be making theirs with Italian threads. Of course I could go with a Chris King but it just wouldn't look right. There also was a NOS Superbe Pro HS with Italian threads on ebay today with a BIN option long enough for me to consider and pass on it, before someone else snagged it:
> Item 320118745655
> 
> Cheers,



did you see what I bought today??

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=95902

Me happy.


----------



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> did you see what I bought today??
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=95902
> 
> Me happy.



Sweet! :thumbsup: Congratulations on the new addition to your collection. :yesnod: I'm at the point where I have to sell a couple. They've lined the movie room and are migrating into the living quarters.


----------

